# Questions about my new Intenso



## DIV

Hello. I'm the proud new owner of an Intenso (Ultegra) and have a couple questions: 
It's a 2015, but it has the white saddle, white bar tape and Hutchinson Equinox tires which are the 2014 specs. As per the Bianchi USA online catalog, the 2015 Intenso comes with black tape, black saddle and Vittoria tires...But both my local dealers claimed this one was in fact a '15...I'm not complaining, but I was curious about it, if anyone has some info...

Also, I'm learning that the Fulcrum Racing Sport wheels are "bricks", but for my riding (maybe 50 miles/week) I'm perfectly happy with the bone stock specs. 
BUT...if I get more serious, I assume this Monocoque carbon frame is worth some upgrades???... such as lighter wheels (carbon perhaps) and rounding out the Ultegra grupo (brakes and crank in particular)???
Or is this particular frame designed and built to stay in the "beginner/training" category??

I should mention I have no problems with the compact crank. With an 11 speed cassette, it gives me a higher and a lower gear than I had on my previous Bianchi.

I do miss the slightly more "springy" brake calipers of the Ultegras I had on my previous Bianchi, but the Reparto Corse's are certainly not bad, and I consider the entire package a good value. I'm glad I was talked into staying with Ultegra and to not opting for the Veloce version...

Any comments or info would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## GKSki

Just wondering if your physiology really requires that many spacers and the rising stem? Intenso's head tube is large to begin with and you have almost 0 drop from your saddle to the bars. If that's how your fit has to be...

Fulcrum Racing Sport rear wheel failed on me (1 ride in the rain and the freehub bearings were shot and not as serviceable as the other Fulcrum models) and the dealer was kind enough to substitute a Racing 5 under warranty. I can tell you the difference is night and day.


----------



## DIV

thanks...
As far as the spacers go...As far as I know, there aren't any in there....that's how it was at the shop when I bought it. I had their fitting tech do a custom fitting for me and I have to say the it's a VERY comfortable ride for me.

Thanks also for the heads up about the Fulcrum wheels. Kind of curious why you had to have the whole wheel replaced and not just the freewheel? There was nothing wrong with the rim, right? Or is it just easier to replace the entire wheel these days?


----------



## GKSki

Maybe post your photo again as I cannot locate it. Looked like several spaces and an upturned stem.

Cartridge bearings used the Fulcrum Racing Sport are not installed the same as they are in their Racing 7 and above and are very difficult to service. As such, those wheels are almost throwaways.


----------



## DIV

Ah, got it about the wheels...I'll post a close up of he stem later tonight.
What about some of my other questions?


----------



## GKSki

Mine is a 2014 Intenso with 10sp Shimano 105. These came with white saddle, white cork tape. Yours with 11sp tells me that it is a 2015 model or something between model years.

Unlike you, I could not stand the compact crank and immediately replaced it with a 52/36 mid and changed the casssette out to 11/25. I was very used to running 53/39 with a narrow block. Reparto Corse brakes have been fine for me and I am used to Campy Chorus. I replaced the OEM seatpost with a FSA SL/K. That post is standard on the Infinito.


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> Yours with 11sp tells me that it is a 2015 model or something between model years.


The 2014 Intenso/Ultegra was also an 11 speed:
Intenso Ultegra Compact | Bianchi USA

so so mine is probably officially a 2015, but Bianchi USA wanted to use up their 2014 parts?... The price for the 2014 and 2015 models were the same, so I didn't raise hell or anything...

but it do you think the Intenso frame and fork are good enough to deserve some eventual upgrades?


----------



## GKSki

Yes. The wheelset, saddle and seatpost. Yours with Ultegra should be fine. Maybe swap out the FSA crankset for an Ultegra mid and BB which are very reasonable. Mine with 105 performs fine for me and I am used to Chorus. When I installed the new 4 arm spider 105 crank I put an Ultegra BB in. I was impressed with how it installed and how it performs. The bars and stem are probably not worth touching, but I will say that I prefer the pro bends to these compact bars.


----------



## Volsung

My 2015 had the same white stuff. Those parts are generally considered subject to change and most bike websites say that at the bottom of their pages somewhere.


----------



## DIV

Hey GKSKI
Getting back to you on my stem...excuse my green-ness with alot of this...but yeah, I guess those are spacers...but like I said...thats how it came and it's comfortable and I've put 150 very fun miles on it in a couple of weeks....so I'm not messing with it...it works...at least for now.


----------



## GKSki

If you're happy with it, great. All I can offer is that is how most shops would sell the bike on the floor (except the stem is upside down), then they would cut the carbon fiber steerer to correctly fit the rider.

That's a lot of spacers plus an upturned stem and my first reaction would be that it never got fit to the rider and was sold as is, or the frame is actually too small for you.

No criticism here of either you or shop. Just trying to be insightful. You might show this photo in one of the other forums on this site and get more feedback, than from just the Bianchi users right here. I suspect others will comment about the many spacers and upside down stem. Finally, I could swear that the 2015 came with a carbon fiber top cap for the FSA Orbit C-40 headset.


----------



## DIV

Huh, interesting...I wonder why my shop (and another one that I visited earlier that day) sets the. Up that way...?
Here's the other shop's 57cm Intenso (including the plastic chain guard on the freewheel...which I'm glad I didn't get on mine)


----------



## GKSki

Because they don't cut a steerer tube until a customer buys the frame and the customer's fitting needs dictate the cutting. Same thing with swapping out stems, bars and crank arm lengths. A good shop will put you on what fits and won't necessarily charge extra for these things. You'll see in the photo that I have a 9cm drop from top of saddle to bars. Sometimes the pros are up around 13cm. Then there are others whose fit dictates much less of a drop. Guess I am trying to say, one size doesn't fit all, but sometimes you've got to expect the shop to at least cut the carbon steerer if fit dictates.

.


----------



## GKSki

By the way, I had to swap out the stock seatpost for one with more setback and the FSA SL/K did that for my position.


----------



## DIV

I did get a fitting session when I purchased the bike and at 43 years, I do prefer a more upright riding position. And honestly I don't have any complaints about how it feels to ride.
by the way, what is a steering tube?


----------



## GKSki

The steerer tube on this bike is the carbon fiber cylinder portion of the fork that enters into your head tube and is secured by the headset. 

Again, if you're happy with the fit, knock yourself out. However, if you ride a lot and improve, you may find yourself back here asking about your fit and someone here will no doubt comment about the many spacers and upside down stem.

You never did say what size frame your using, your height and inseam.

Cheers


----------



## DIV

GKSki: Thanks again for all you help!
OK, my height is about 6-1", my inseam is 85.5cm and my frame is a 57cm
My bike shop was 100% certain that a 59 would have been too big. However, they did have those spacers in place before I even walked in to the shop. 
I did flip the stem so now it's pointed down....







I'll report back after a my next ride or two...
Not sure what type of riding you're into, but I'm in my 40's and I'm looking for speed and prefer a more upright riding posture....
What are your thoughts?


----------



## DIV

Here's the before and after...very subtle difference...


----------



## robt57

You needed the 59 IMO. I rode the 59 and the 57.5 TT was too short. The headtube was OK as I like a low bar for go fast bike. 87CM inseam and 6' 1/2" here.... Now you are not me and I am not you.


Make sure that is not too many CM if spacers according to Bianchi and not whomever stacked them up like that. I would not ride any bike with that many spacers personally


----------



## DIV

Thanks for responding...I'll ask my dealer when I go in for a re-fit check...not sure if they'd be willing to entertain a frame swap, but it's worth checking out.
by the way, what's the inherent problem with stem the spacers...it is a safety issue?


----------



## GKSki

Well you're just a youngster to me as I am 59, but I did race for many years. I too am 6'1" with a 88cm inseam, but of course there are many other measurements that determine bike fit. I raced on several Bianchis and never had 1 smaller than a 59. Normally I have to have that size to get the correct top tube length and I run a 120mm stem.

Don't get too rattled about all this. It's just that many of us here cringe when seeing that many spacers and an upside down stem. Some of that is because many of us raced or still do and wouldn't consider not having a significant drop form saddle to bars. And because the Intenso is supposedly an "Endurance" frame, in the same 59cm frame for me, it already has a longer head tube than I am familiar with. To get the same setup that I had with my SL Lite Alloy and my Bianchi SBX before that (also in a 59cm), I have only 3mm under my stem and then I put a 10mm spacer on top before having the steerer tube cut. That way, if I need some adjustment I can juggle the 10mm spacer for 2 5mm spacers, etc.


----------



## robt57

DIV said:


> Thanks for responding...I'll ask my dealer when I go in for a re-fit check...not sure if they'd be willing to entertain a frame swap, but it's worth checking out.
> by the way, what's the inherent problem with stem the spacers...it is a safety issue?



Each frame/fork has a max set by the manufacturer. Example is my Six13 Cannondale is not supposed to have any spacers on top of the stem. It seems that may well have more than it should generally if not specifically. It is not my place to say it is dangerous/safe. Lets assume the engineers that made it have a spec for a good reason. Call Bianchi, scour their site, it is your safety on the line, find out for sure for yourself. Is there a [email protected]?? I dunno...


----------



## DIV

OK, I'm now a bit more familiar about how these bikes are put together...So I guess what's the bigger issue here that you guys are concerned about is not so much the number of spacers, but the actual amount of uncut Steering tube (that in turn necessitates the number of spacers). I suppose my LBS doesn't want to cut the tube for whatever reason....?
Also, I went for a ride yesterday with the newly DOWNTURNED stem and it felt a bit more "racey" and less upright. It'll work, but I really don't think I'd be comfortable with the handlebars lowered any further. Plus: as the stem lowers (since the headtube angles AWAY from the rider), it moves the handbar down and forward. So if I were to have a bigger frame, say a 59, the top top being longer this would accentuate the problem, not make it better. I was told that when you're on top of your hoods, your elbows should be slightly bent....


----------



## robt57

DIV said:


> but the actual amount of uncut Steering tube (that in turn necessitates the number of spacers).


Yes



> but I really don't think I'd be comfortable with the handlebars lowered any further.


Either you got the wrong bike, or you need to give yourself time for a more 'road' position to evolve with miles/time, for your physiology which will change with miles. 



> Plus: as the stem lowers (since the headtube angles AWAY from the rider), it moves the handbar down and forward. So if I were to have a bigger frame, say a 59, the top top being longer this would accentuate the problem, not make it better.


And as your shoulders lower, your shoulders go more forward. The hypotenuse that is your upper body does not shorten.

Rotation of you pelvis in your riding position plays a role in your length [needs] on the bike as well. I know when I ride with my fore arms on the bar tops my pelvis is rotated more forward. This lengthens your hypotenuse if your ass is in the same place.

The lower I go on the front the more my elbows are bent. I assume I am not alone in this. 


IMO, I still think you'd be better off on the 59, shorter stem to start. And I mean a Bianchi 59 if they still have a 57.5 TT. Again, you are not me, I am not you. But I ride a 59 TT with a 120 stem and longer reach handle bars, approx 3" saddle bar drop. 

And I am a 58 year old FWIW. I used to run 4+" saddle bar drop until I had a femoral nerve injury 3-4 years back. I still use the drops a lot and as I said, ride fore arms on the bar top as one position on the road. Mentioned only to further illustrate what time and miles on the bike makes for in terms of an evolved road position. I sure did not start out when I first started being a roadie with this position. It took about 10k of road riding for me to 'evolve' to getting long and low on a road bike. 

The LBS put me on a 56 Trek OCLV for my first road bike in the mid 90s. It had a top tube an 1" shorter than minimum from what ALL my bikes are today. I have 8 road bikes currently, don't ask. Were they wrong? If they put me on a 61 as a new rider hard to argue that would not have been wrong... 10k mile later, no so wrong.

*Read my tag/sig line for my global IMO disclaimer if you read my ramblings.


----------



## DIV

Hmmm...I'll get around to posting some photos of me on the bike...that might help the discussion...?


----------



## GKSki

This may help. There are a couple of online vendors who actually allow you to enter measurements and give you feedback on the best size frame and setup. By now I am sure you are keenly aware that 2 of us here think you may be on too small of a frame. I actually have my own software derived from methods used by Hinault, Eddy B. and Lemond. If you post all your measurements here, I'll provide an output report. Or you can just use the aforementioned calculators online.

Guess I am just suspicious of an LBS that doesn't think they need to cut a steerer tube. Of course cutting today's CF steerer is more involved than dealing with the prior steel or alu steerers.


----------



## GKSki

Also, as I said before, I think you may get more opinions and insight if you post your fit concerns in the bikes and frames forum on RBR.


----------



## DIV

Thanks for the continuing help...
As posted before, my height is about 6-1", my inseam is 85.5cm.
What other measurements can I give you?


----------



## GKSki

Thigh (seated), Lower Leg (seated), Trunk (seated), Arm and Forearm. See what I mean here, Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist and here, 
Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Backcountry.com


----------



## DIV

OK, Here are a couple of photos after a ride....Frame too small??


----------



## GKSki

IMHO, yes. Your saddle height looks fine but I think you need a 59cm frame to get the correct top tube length. It is certainly rideable as is. You've proved that. Looks like you would feel pretty cramped up though if you went to the hooks.

This is where those other measurements besides inseam come into play, helping to determine what the lateral cockpit fit should be.


----------



## DIV

Hmmm...ok, I will get those other measurements and plug them in at that site you suggested....
thanks.
***ok, but what if I removed the spacers to move the stem down...that would give me additional stretch (too much, IMO)...I'm not comfortable bending over any further.


----------



## GKSki

It's really all about the top tube length and the head tube height. If you post those measurements after trying them with the 2 online calculators, I'll run my program and it will tell you what your distance from nose of saddle to bars should be as well as how much the drop should be and the correct frame size.


----------



## DIV

Here's what I got from the size calculators.
First with the backcountry.com site which only uses inseam: 58cm
Then on the competitive cyclist site, with my measurements: (I'm no longer 6-1"!!):








Here's the Eddy Fit: 








The Competitive: 








and the French fit: 








***I'm assuming that Bianchi uses the Seat tube CC?

And if I'm going to be in between sizes, I'd probably shoot for a smaller size so that I have more adjustibility with the components (seat post, stem etc.), not to mention a lighter bike...


----------



## GKSki

Inseam (CTF)Thigh (seated)Lower Leg (seated)Trunk (seated) ArmForearmShoe Size cm.Top TubeSeat Tube AngleHead Tube Angle(E)(C)(J)(T)(A)(F)85.0960.9657.1568.5868.5833.025673.572.5Preliminary Calculations: (T)/(E)(A)/(E)(F)/(E)(C)/(J)0.810.810.391.07Results:Frame SizeSaddle(C to C)Height (C to C)crankarm lengthcleatsaddle setbacksaddle-barstem dropstem sizeseatpost setback 55.308575.304657.0553.067.3111 to 13.515.71

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## GKSki

Expecting that you took your measurements just as they show you on the website? E.g., big difference between inseam measure for the pants you wear and method of measuring inseam for cycling. Also guessing you should probably be spinning a bigger crank arm as the 57cm probably comes with a 170 or 172.5.

Cheers.


----------



## DIV

Hey, GKSki---thanks for running those numbers in your program...much appreciated.
Interesting results...55cm! So maybe I AM on the correct frame....

Yes, I took my inseam repeatedly using a 1 inch thick book between my legs with my back against the wall. I guess the fact that I'm only 6'-1/2" with a shorter inseam made a difference. The crank I have is a 172.5 which I understand is pretty standard.


----------



## GKSki

I think I would check that my saddle nose to bars is 53cm and that the drop from the top of the saddle to bars is 7.3mm while considering a saddle setback of 7cm. This may give you some insight on the spacers.


----------



## Volsung

I'm just under 6 1 and on a 57 too. Ride what's comfortable. Only weirdos slam stems on endurance bikes.


----------



## GKSki

Not necessarily an endurance bike. Same geometry as all the other Bianchis that I raced and supposedly was the old Infinito that pro teams used. I don't think anyone referred to slamming stems, but that doesn't mean some of us don't cringe when we see 50mm of spacers under a stem.


----------



## DIV

All I know is with a 59, I would need to drop the seat post by 20mm and I would need a shorter stem to bring me back in.


----------



## GKSki

Because of angles and such, that isn't necessarily true. Fwiw, what is your current saddle to bars length and saddle to stem drop?


----------



## DIV

DIV said:


> The 2014 Intenso/Ultegra was also an 11 speed:
> Intenso Ultegra Compact | Bianchi USA
> 
> but it do you think the Intenso frame and fork are good enough to deserve some eventual upgrades?


This article from last year answers my question pretty well..
Bianchi Intenso review - BikeRadar


----------



## kbwh

1) Wheels and tires
2) A seat that fits ones bum
3) A compliant carbon seat post (note that FSA make some of the least compliant ones)


----------



## DIV

kbwh said:


> 1) Wheels and tires
> 2) A seat that fits ones bum
> 3) A compliant carbon seat post (note that FSA make some of the least compliant ones)


Hey kbwh, great priority list....#1 should be arriving today, and I went with you suggestion of Fulcrum Racing 3's and they come installed with Conti GP4000SII tires.
im starting to notice the need for #2
as far as 3, what do you mean by "compliant"?...because I've been really looking at the FSA carbon offerings for both stem and seat post.

thanks


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> I think I would check that my saddle nose to bars is 53cm and that the drop from the top of the saddle to bars is 7.3mm while considering a saddle setback of 7cm. This may give you some insight on the spacers.


Interesting, GKSki: turns out that my saddle nose to bar is just under 54cm and my crank arm looks to be 175.


----------



## kbwh

DIV said:


> what do you mean by "compliant"?...because I've been really looking at the FSA carbon offerings for both stem and seat post. thanks


 That it has some "give" and smoothes out some vibration.
I remember seeing a (possibly German) test of seat posts where the FSA K-Force was the least forgiving of the ones on test. Some other ideas here: Are you sitting comfortably? Upgrade your seatpost for a smoother ride | road.cc


----------



## GKSki

It would be unusual for a 175 crank to be spec'd for a 57cm frame. Must have been a swap out before you came along. 175 is most likely right for you, but pity another 57cm buyer if he unknowingly ended up with them. I have the SL/K post because I needed the 20mm setback that the stock Reparto Corse post did not provide. Have ridden Easton carbon posts before and do not notice a difference. Just my $.02


----------



## DIV

Oops!...I was wrong, it's a 172.5...just realized that the crank length is stamped on the back side of each arm...I might consider switching to 175 when I upgrade to Ultegra.


----------



## GKSki

When you upgrade, you'll need to decide if you want a standard, mid or compact crank. Personally, I think the compact crank is overrated and over-spec'd unless you are in a severely hilly or mountainous area. The Mid was a compromise for me, having always ridden a 53/39. I did like the Ultegra BB and how it installs and performs at a reasonable price. You will need very specific tools both for removal of your current FSA BB and another for the installation of the Ultegra BB. Vendors are a little coy in how they describe which tools work with which BBs, so beware.


----------



## kbwh

I must say I like the full compact (apart from the fact that it looks small). I live in an area where the hills are fairly short and almost never sharper than 6%, but I ride in the French Alps for a week each summer. So with my 50/34 I have a 11-23 cassette for the fast stuff, a 12-25 for everyday use (Both of these are straight to 19. I like that), and a 12-29 (Campagnolo forever, haha) for the mountains.

That said, with an Ultegra 6800 long cage RD you can put on an 11-32, and I think I should get over the Galibier and such with a 52/36 up front with a cassette like that.


----------



## GKSki

Here's a tip; if you replace the stock SP with a CF SP, remember to adjust the "pointer" of the Miche clamp to point to carbon.


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> Here's a tip; if you replace the stock SP with a CF SP, remember to adjust the "pointer" of the Miche clamp to point to carbon.


Thank you for that tip, I will definitely remember that!
I installed my Fulcrum Racing 3 wheel set yesterday and was able to shed 1 lb off of the total bike weight. I went for a short ride and did notice a much improved ride feel...I'll know more after a longer ride this morning.


----------



## DIV

UPDATE!
Last week I had another fit appointment with my pro fitter at the LBS from where I bought my Intenso. After 300 miles of riding and getting my body re-acquainted with riding I needed to stretch out just a bit and so.....voila!...we lowered the stem!







(I also picked up a Quad Lock phone mount for navigation).
Just for kicks, we slammed the stem and that was too low because he said my form suffered and it just wasn't comfortable. I have to say that my very next ride was the most comfortable ever. 
So I will have to eventually need to cut the tube.


----------



## DIV

kbwh said:


> ...
> 3) A compliant carbon seat post (note that FSA make some of the least compliant ones)


OK, what about Fizik? Would you consider those Carbon parts more compliant? I'm thinking of a Fisik Saddle- VS or VSX (not sure of Anteres or Aliante yet) and I would like the rest of the cockpit to match...problem is Fizik doesn't currently make a carbon stem


----------



## Volsung

View attachment 309433


Don't limit yourself to the 31.6 or whatever size the frame takes. Mines a 27.2 with a shim.

As far as compliant 31.6s go, Ive heard good things about the niner one. I bet the setback version is even more amazing.


----------



## GKSki

You may find a difference between the FSA KForce Light and their SL-K offering. The latter Bianchi specs for their Infinito CV and comes with celeste graphics. I feel certain Treviso would not want their flagship Countervail model impacted by too stiff of a seatpost.


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> You may find a difference between the FSA KForce Light and their SL-K offering. The latter Bianchi specs for their Infinito CV and comes with celeste graphics. I feel certain Treviso would not want their flagship Countervail model impacted by too stiff of a seatpost.


The SL-K does have nice graphics, but it's an Alu stem with a carbon faceplate, I'm looking for all carbon. The Enve is nice (Alu faceplate), but I want to go all Italian on my Intenso.


----------



## GKSki

I thought we were talking about carbon seatposts? Many here will tell you carbon for a stem makes no sense and maybe the same for carbon bars. I would be one of them.

Kind of hard to "go all Italian" with an Ultegra group.


----------



## DIV

Ok, major update...I upgraded to full Campy Chorus groupset and Fizik seatpost and handlebars. I'm currently test-riding a couple different Fizik saddles (I think I'm about to settle on the Antares VS). I think I will get the matching Fizik Cyrano stem even though it's not carbon.
I'm just loving the Campy drive train and the carbon bars are incredibly responsive.












View attachment 309996














And GKSki-you'll notice that I finally had the steering tube cut down. I left one 5mm spacer, just in case...


----------



## GKSki

Wow! You sure made some major changes. So you replaced Ultegra with Chorus? Most would consider that a lateral move, but I completely understand. I never had Shimano until my Intenso with 105, and it certainly shifts flawlessly, but the drivetrain is nowhere near as quiet or as smooth as my Pinarello with Chorus. Weren't your new Fulcrum 3s already Shimano compatible?

Funny that we are both the same height, but if you look at the photo of your 57cm and my 59cm, they almost look to be the same setup, after you significantly lowered your stem.


----------



## DIV

Well, I happened to attend INTERLAKE 2015 in Las Vegas a few weeks ago while I was there for another meeting (which I ditched!). And after demo-ing a Campagnolo groupset at the Campy booth, I was very impressed. Add that to my desire to have the classic combo of a Celeste Bianchi setup with Campagnolo...it was an unstoppable desire. I love it. As far as a "lateral move"...I'm not sure. Remember that I still had lower-end brakes and crank. The Chorus performs exactly like the Super Record I demo-ed, it's just missing some of the weight-saving details. 

Luckily, Fulcrum is owned by Campy, so it was totally compatible, but I needed to buy a Campy free hub body.

Now I've got a box of components to sell! (update: long gone!)

So getting back to stems, you're thinking that a Carbon stem doesn't make a big difference? Maybe that's why Fizik doesn't make one. Their alloy stem is very nice looking, strong and lighter than some carbon stems from other makers.
I do find the carbon handlebars much more responsive due to it's stiffness. I certainly don't mind it being lighter too. I went 2cm shorter with a 42 instead of 44, at the advice of my fitter.

Another couple rides to make sure the Antares VS is the right saddle. I find it fits me better than the Aliante I tried earlier.


----------



## GKSki

Hmm...wonder why you didn't go with the Celeste Veloce model in the first place? Granted Chorus is the next step up. What kind of BSA threaded bottom bracket did you end up using with the Campy crank? I have to admit that the Ultegra B.B. is the #1 think I like about Shimano given installation ease and performance.

I notice a big trend towards one piece cockpits now. Think there is an article her on RBR. Given that, I don't think carbon stems will be around that long. 

Let us know your setups overall weight as shown so that I can see what I am missing. After having to buy a bunch of Shimano tools now though, I am probably sticking with it.


----------



## DIV

To answer your question, it's a Campy BB, English thread of course.

I wanted to go with the Veloce version from day 1, but learning that Veloce is entry level and inferior to Ultegra, not to mention the unavailability at my local shops to find a Veloce version lead me to go with the Ultegra. 
If I would have known that I would have gotten so addicted to riding, I would have asked for a custom Chorus build from the get go.

I even considered Record or Super Record, but that would have been overkill, and no appreciable functional benefit. Chorus is grouped in the same class as Record and Super Record and is a major step from Athena, the next one down (and Veloce is below that).

These recents upgrades dropped another whole pound in weight and I'm at 16.8 with my alloy bottle cage and, pump mount SS Speedplay pedals. 
I plan to get my saddle with carbon rails and probably a carbon bottle cage.
plus, then I might switch to latex inner tubes. Not to mention the Fizik stem will let be lighter. And then eventually, I might go with low-profile Carbon wheels.


----------



## Volsung

That's almost my bike now!

I don't think you needed to swap out your freehub. I've read a few places that say you can use a shimano 11s cassette with a Campagnolo derailleur. 

Also, you guys forgot about Centaur. Veloce, Centaur, Athena, Chorus. They should really simplify.


----------



## DIV

Volsung said:


> That's almost my bike now!
> 
> I don't think you needed to swap out your freehub. I've read a few places that say you can use a shimano 11s cassette with a Campagnolo derailleur.
> 
> Also, you guys forgot about Centaur. Veloce, Centaur, Athena, Chorus. They should really simplify.


I didn't want to mix a Shimano cassette with Campy chain and derailleur...why do that to save a few bucks?

also, the Centaur is no longer in the Campy product line, so looks like they have simplified a little.


----------



## Volsung

There are more options for stock Shimano wheels than stock Campy. I really like the Dura Ace c35s, but I'm not going to miss and match things that are THAT obvious.

I haven't crunched numbers, but at 50 for Ultegra and 115 for Chorus cassettes, it may be cheaper to swap out a freehub body if you go through enough cassettes.

And it's good they dropped a line. Not that I'd ever give up my Chorus, but why go Record with Chorus being the same thing but 100g heavier?


----------



## JNR

I was planning to buy a bike in the spring, found a great shop, and a great bike end of season. Used this thread and others to get clear on fit, options, etc (bike is an intenso). I learned a lot quick - thanks...


----------



## DIV

hi JNR....welcome (from a near-Newbie!)...Glad you learned some stuff....I've learned a lot to...great people here....


----------



## DIV

Another update (and it's long overdue, but I've been busy riding and not visiting the forum as much!
I finished the upgrading of my 2015 Intenso by changing to a Fizik cockpit. Unfortunately Fizik doesn't currently offer a carbon stem, but I wanted to match, so I went with their Cyrano R1 alloy stem, R1 seat post, R1 Bull handlebar and braided Antares VS saddle...very comfortable all around.


----------



## Volsung

DIV, I think we have the same garage door, too.

Has anyone tried squeezing 32c slicks in their Intenso? I know it's overkill, but that's how I roll. 

I'm going to switch from Panaracer Gravelking 28s to either Schwalbe Pro One 28s or Compass 32s if they'll fit. Problem is no shops stock Compasses so I can't exactly try them on and return them if they don't fit.


----------



## GKSki

What's up with that additional Fizik collar just above the Miche clamp?


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> What's up with that additional Fizik collar just above the Miche clamp?


yeah, that's just a little rubber trim that slides over...I don't think it does much, other than for branding.

Oh, one more thing...I did get rid of the chain guard...it was absolutely USELESS...My chain slipped under it twice (both were sloppy, multiple shifts....my fault) and it was nearly impossible to get the chain back from under it. So it was "less than useless" in fact.


----------



## GKSki

I suppose that if it's pliable it could help prevent crap going down the seattube. Your chain catcher couldn't have been in the right position as with mine it would be physically unable for the chain to go below it. I'm running 52/36 though.


----------



## FSM01

I love this bike. I've viewed this thread several times over the past months but keep getting pulled back in. People say "Don't buy a Bianchi- everyone has one" yet there is bugger all information online about them! Plus they just look better when they're Celeste.

Currently I'm only on roadbike no.1, which is a Giant TCR SLR 2 that I really love, but there is definitely a Bianchi in my near future, too.

I ride quite a lot (5000km last year) but mostly commuting, and am not really into having the latest, lightest, best gear, so I was wondering if you had ridden the Impulso before choosing the Intenso? Was it just the fact it was carbon that hooked you?


----------



## GKSki

At least in my area, not "everyone has one" anymore as Bianchi's market share and distribution network has weakened. After 3 celeste frames, my current Intenso is red and I actually like the change of pace. I know Bianchi has some relationship with Ducati motorcycles and that could be the reason for the red.

Bianchi's global site has a higher end AL model, the Frescia, in addition to the Impulso. I raced their SL AL Lite frame for awhile and it was a great race bike.


----------



## FSM01

That's the thing - despite what people say, there are actually very few around where I live (Urban Japan) either - lots of Felts, Pinarellos, Treks out the yinyang, and Colnagos but I have only seen a couple of Bianchis in the last few years, and they're mostly ViaNirones.

I imagine this might change though as one of the bigger bike shops has dived into the brand big time over the past year.

Thank you for pointing out the Freccia. It sounds like a good fast bike but I prefer the looks the other models, personally. This one makes me think of the CAAD 10 or something, with its straighter tubes.


----------



## DIV

FSM01 said:


> I love this bike. I've viewed this thread several times over the past months but keep getting pulled back in. People say "Don't buy a Bianchi- everyone has one" yet there is bugger all information online about them! Plus they just look better when they're Celeste.
> 
> Currently I'm only on roadbike no.1, which is a Giant TCR SLR 2 that I really love, but there is definitely a Bianchi in my near future, too.
> 
> I ride quite a lot (5000km last year) but mostly commuting, and am not really into having the latest, lightest, best gear, so I was wondering if you had ridden the Impulso before choosing the Intenso? Was it just the fact it was carbon that hooked you?


Hello and thank you for your post and compliments. No, I had never test-rode the Impulso. After having my 1988 Bianchi for all these years, it was time for something new. I read and heard that Aluminum is light but stiff and I was very used to the comfort of a steel frame. The Intenso/Integra had the graphics I liked, a decent starting component set and of course the Celeste color (which was definitely a must!!, esp since my old Bianchi had it too) and it was a nice Carbon bike within my budget. If I would have know that I was going to change out pretty much every single component within a couple months, I might have just started with a Infinito frameset, but like I said, I didn't think I'd get hooked so fast. I'm really happy with my set-up now though.


----------



## threebikes

DIV - I'm really happy with my set-up now though.


Does anything else matter? 
You have a great bike, ENJOY it.


----------

